# Istanbul = Ισταμπούλ ή Ιστανμπούλ;



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

Κάποιοι θα σπεύσουν να απαντήσουν «Κωνσταντινούπολη», αλλά προφανώς το ερώτημά μου είναι κατά πόσο μεταγράφουμε το τουρκικό με -ν- ή χωρίς.

Στα τουρκικά προφέρεται [ιστάνμπουλ] και από αγγλόφωνους έχω ακούσει τον τόνο να ταξιδεύει σε κάθε συλλαβή. Μια στιγμή, να δούμε τι λένε οι Βικιπαίδειες:

Etymologically, the name "İstanbul" (Turkish pronunciation: [isˈtanbuɫ], colloquially [ɯsˈtambuɫ]) derives from the Medieval Greek phrase "εἰς τὴν Πόλιν" [is tin ˈpolin]/[istimbolin] or, in the Aegean dialect, "εἰς τὰν Πόλιν" [is tan ˈpolin] (Greek: εις την πολιν, Modern Greek "στην Πόλη" [stimboli]), which means "in the city" or "to the city". In modern Turkish, the name is written "İstanbul", with a dotted İ, as the Turkish alphabet distinguishes between a dotted and a dotless I. Also, while in English the stress is on the first syllable ("Is"), in Turkish it is on the second syllable ("tan").
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul#Toponymy

Η διεθνής ονομασία της πόλης σήμερα είναι Ιστάνμπουλ, όπως μετονομάστηκε επίσημα από την Τουρκική Δημοκρατία στις 28 Μαρτίου του 1930. Η ετυμολογία του όρου δεν είναι γνωστή με βεβαιότητα. Περισσότερο αποδεκτή είναι η άποψη πως προέρχεται από τις ελληνικές λέξεις «εις την πόλη». Θεωρείται εξάλλου πιθανό πως με δεδομένα τη σπουδαιότητα και το μέγεθός της, οι κάτοικοί της την αποκαλούσαν απλά «Πόλη», όπως αποκαλείται συχνά μέχρι σήμερα από τους Έλληνες. Η ονομασία Ιστάνμπουλ, μαζί με τις παραλλαγές Ιστινμπόλ [Istinbol] ή Ιστανμπόλ [Istanbol] χρησιμοποιήθηκαν κατά την περίοδο του σουλτανάτου των Σελτζούκων, καθώς και κατά την πρώιμη οθωμανική περίοδο, ενώ η προφορά της ονομασίας ως εις την πόλη [Istinboli] πιστοποιείται σύμφωνα με πηγές από τα τέλη του 14ου αιώνα. Σύμφωνα με άλλη εκδοχή, ο όρος Ισταμπούλ πηγάζει από τη λέξη Ισλαμπούλ [Islambul], δηλαδή πόλη του Ισλάμ, αν και αυτή η υπόθεση φαίνεται να προσκρούει στο γεγονός της χρήσης του ονόματος πριν ακόμα γίνει πρωτεύουσα της οθωμανικής αυτοκρατορίας. Το ελαφρά παραλλαγμένο όνομα Ισλαμπόλ [Islam-bol], που μεταφράζεται ως «εκεί που το Ισλάμ αφθονεί», φαίνεται πως δόθηκε στην πόλη από τον Μωάμεθ Β' και συναντάται σε έγγραφα του 15ου αιώνα, καθώς και σε φιρμάνι του 1760/1 — που τελικά δεν εφαρμόστηκε — σύμφωνα με το οποίο θα έπρεπε να αποτελεί επίσημο όνομα της πόλης. Η ονομασία Κωνσταντινούπολη [οθ. τουρκ. قسطنطينيه, Konstantiniyye] βρισκόταν σε παράλληλη χρήση, κυρίως σε επίσημα οθωμανικά έγγραφα, λογοτεχνικά έργα, αλλά και νομισματικές κοπές. Ήταν σε χρήση περισσότερο σε κύκλους λογίων, ενώ στην καθημερινή επικοινωνία κυριαρχούσαν διάφορες παραλλαγές της ονομασίας Ιστανμπούλ.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κωνσταντινούπολη#.CE.9F.CE.BD.CE.BF.CE.BC.CE.B1.CF.83.CE.AF.CE.B5.CF.82

Και επανέρχομαι στο ερώτημα:
Θυμάμαι ότι έγραφα _Ισταμπούλ_. Ο Πάπυρος έχει _Ισταμπούλ_. Το ΛΝΕΓ ξέρει μόνο το εξαγγλισμένο _Istanbul_. Σε παλιότερα βιβλία θυμάμαι μόνο το _Ισταμπούλ_. Τώρα, εκτός από τη Βικιπαίδεια, που έχει τα πάντα, βλέπω βιβλία που βάζουν _*Ιστανμπούλ*_ στον τίτλο τους και, βέβαια, πολλά ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο. Έχω χάσει κάποιο κεφάλαιο;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό το «νμπ» το έχουμε μόνο στο _κορνμπίφ_ (που πολλοί το γράφουν «κορν μπιφ») και σε ονόματα (_Στάινμπεκ, Τόινμπι, Όφενμπαχ_).


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2012)

Δεδομένου ότι υπάρχει και ελληνικό επώνυμο Σταμπουλής και Σταμπουλού, και ότι το (Ι)Σταμπούλ έχει ιστορία πολλών δεκαετιών, δεν βλέπω λόγο για το "νμπ".


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 26, 2012)

Και για μένα, το "μπ" σκέτο είναι η φυσιολογική λύση. Απολύτως εδραιωμένη και σύμφωνη με τους κανόνες της ελληνικής (όπου "νμπ" δεν υφίσταται).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς. Φωνολογικά, όλοι όσοι ξέρω προφέρουν *Ιστανπουλ* ή *Ισταμ-πουλ* και όχι *Ισταbουλ* που θα μπορούσε να είναι η λέξη μ' αυτήν την γραφή. Οι δυο αυτές προφορές είναι πολύ κοντά στο _Ιστανμπούλ_ που άλλωστε δεν είναι και σπάνιο σαν προφορά της λέξης. Προσωπικά με καλύπτουν και οι δυο γραφές. Έτσι κι αλλιώς περιέχουν "μπ" που αποδίδει μονοσήμαντα έναν αριθμό διαφορετικών φωνολογικών συνδυασμών. Κοινώς το θεωρώ μάταιο να ψάχνουμε αν το "νμπ" ή το "μπ" είναι καλύτερη προσέγγιση γιατί κανένα από τα δυο δεν είναι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

Δεν ψάχνω για το καλύτερο. Απλώς ήξερα τι είχα και ξαφνικά μου προέκυψε και κάτι άλλο. 

Να θυμίσω πάντως ότι κανονικά το -μπ- στη μέση της λέξης το προφέρουμε [mb] και όχι *, δηλαδή την Ισταμπούλ την προφέρουμε [ıstambúl] (αν και δεν ξέρω τι κάνουμε με την Καμπούλ).*


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν ψάχνω για το καλύτερο. Απλώς ήξερα τι είχα και ξαφνικά μου προέκυψε και κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Να θυμίσω πάντως ότι κανονικά το -μπ- στη μέση της λέξης το προφέρουμε [mb] και όχι *, δηλαδή την Ισταμπούλ την προφέρουμε [ıstambúl] (αν και δεν ξέρω τι κάνουμε με την Καμπούλ).*


*

Καθώς η προφορά -mb- δε διαφέρει από το εξίσου έρρινο -nmb- (τουλάχιστο στη δική μου στοματική κοιλότητα) θα προτιμήσω την απλούστερη γραφή "Ισταμπούλ". 
Το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι γενικότερο και εντοπίζεται στο αν γνωρίζουμε πότε το σύμπλεγμα -μπ- πρέπει να προφέρεται -mb- και πότε -b-, ιδίως όταν πρόκειται για ένα ξένο τοπωνύμιο.*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2012)

Ισταμπούλ.

ΥΓ Όσο για τη διάκριση /mb/ vs /b/ vs /mp/ ή /nd/ vs /d/ vs /nt/, κάτι τέτοια μόνον ο nickel τα τηρεί...


----------



## sadebeg (Mar 27, 2012)

ένα τραγουδάκι για Κωσταντινούπολη και Ισταμπούλ :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Κι άλλη μια εκτέλεση με ωραίο βιντεάκι σε σχετικό νήμα και μια σκα κουμπάνο, πιο φρέσκια. :)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 27, 2012)

Αν είναι να βάλουμε μουσική υπόκρουση στο νήμα, για να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι...


----------



## StellaP (Mar 27, 2012)

Η Canberra που η ελληνική Βίκι την έχει Καμπέρα δεν είναι κι αυτή στην ίδια κατηγορία;


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 27, 2012)

sadebeg said:


> ένα τραγουδάκι για Κωσταντινούπολη και Ισταμπούλ :)



Πάντα γελάω με τον στίχο "Even *old *New York..." (σε τραγούδι για την Κωνσταντινούπολη) :-D


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2012)

StellaP said:


> Η Canberra που η ελληνική Βίκι την έχει Καμπέρα δεν είναι κι αυτή στην ίδια κατηγορία;



Πολύ σωστά. Που λίγο μετά την ίδρυσή της το 1913 μεταγράφηκε (Δρανδάκης) με σωστή προφορά: Κάνμπερρα. Μετά ανέλαβε ο εξελληνιστής Μήτσος και έγινε Καμπέρρα και απλοποιημένη Καμπέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2012)

Με τόσα Καμπέρος και Καμπέρης, σιγά μην γλίτωνε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2012)

Όχι απλώς δεν γλίτωσε, αλλά τρελάθηκε και έγινε γνωστή ως Τρελοκαμπέρα...


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι απλώς δεν γλίτωσε, αλλά τρελάθηκε και έγινε γνωστή ως Τρελοκαμπέρα...



Όταν έμαθα την προέλευση της παραπάνω λέξης (τόσο στη lexilogia όσο και αλλού) εντυπωσιάστηκα πολύ. Θα ήθελα γι' αυτό να προσθέσω μερικές παραπομπές:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?433-Σύγχρονοι-μύθοι&p=32810#post32810
http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2010/05/blog-post.html
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2010/05/18/kamperos/

(Συγχωρήστε με που απομακρύνομαι από το θέμα)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

Ο δρόμος προς την κούπα, με το συμπαθητικό ορθογραφικό λάθος. Από σελίδα του in.gr:








Καλημέρα.


----------



## Theseus (May 14, 2012)

There is a kind of parallel in English. The Scottish capital is correctly spelt as Edinburgh, in Gaelic Dùn Èideann [for etymology see en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edinburgh]. However, my Scottish Gaelic teacher, the late former Rector of Oban High School, John McLean, always used to lament the pronunciation by the English of the city's name as Edimburgh 'with the assimilation of the alveolar nasal '-n-' to the bilabial -b-, resulting in the bilabial nasal stop -m-'!! He always made me pronounce the city's name as Edin-burgh! So Istanbul would be the spelling but the spelling Istambul might reflect the loose but natural pronunciation, as many English and other people do indeed pronounce it. Ιστανμπούλ thus would be the more correct spelling but as a greenhorn I am reluctant to add to the discussion!


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να θυμίσω πάντως ότι κανονικά το -μπ- στη μέση της λέξης το προφέρουμε [mb] και όχι *, δηλαδή την Ισταμπούλ την προφέρουμε [ıstambúl] (αν και δεν ξέρω τι κάνουμε με την Καμπούλ).*


*
Αυτό πώς το λες; πώς το εννοείς; γενικά; π.χ. αμπάριζα = *ambariza? Ή εννοείς κάτι άλλο;*


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

Το εννοώ έτσι ακριβώς όπως το κατάλαβες, μόνο που έπρεπε να το πω όπως και άλλες φορές: «_υποτίθεται_ ότι το προφέρουμε».

[ambáriza]


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Και πάνω που πήγα να γράψω πικρόχολα ότι πάλι καλά που το ΛΚΝ προφέρει [babaki] το μπαμπάκι, διαπίστωσα με φρίκη ότι δεν την έχει τη λέξη, παρά μόνο ως τσόντα στο βαμβάκι! Με αποτέλεσμα όταν γράφεις στην αναζήτηση μπαμπάκι να σου προτείνει στανικά το μπαμπακιάζω (πάλι καλά που τουλάχιστον το προφέρει πράγματι [babaki]). Δηλαδή αν είσαι π.χ. ξένος κι έχεις αμφιβολίες για τη γλωσσομάθειά σου, δεν πρόκειται να τη βρεις τη λέξη, παρά μόνο κατά τύχη. Ε ρε γλέντια...

Σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύω πως το 'μπ' έχει το καλό ότι αφήνει ελεύθερη την επιλογή της προφοράς, όπως και το 'ντ'. Κι όποιος θέλει να τονίσει το mb, ας βάζει νμπ ή ακόμα και μμπ.

Για το Ινσταμπούλ, που επισήμανες παραπάνω, δε νομίζω πως πρόκειται για ορθογραφικό λάθος. Μου θυμίζει φαινόμενα του τύπου αρθιμός, μεγένθυση, ιστινντούτο, και πολλά πολλά άλλα με ξένα κύρια ονόματα, π.χ. ο Ρομάνο Πρόνντι κττ. Νομίζω δηλαδή πως πρόκειται για φωνολογικό φαινόμενο (Instabul), που αποτυπώνεται ορθά στη γραφή.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2012)

Για το πρώτο, συμφωνώ κι ούτε που θυμάμαι πόσες φορές έχω πει στον Νίκελ πως είναι ματαιότατα όλ' αυτά για την προφορά των μπ & ντ.

Για το δεύτερο, τα λέγαμε και με αφορμή το ασανσέρ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8272-%CE%A0%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%BF-%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%84%CE%BF-%CF%83%CF%89%CF%83%CF%84%CF%8C-%E2%80%94-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%83%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%83%CE%AD%CF%81-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AD%CF%81-%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%83%CE%AD%CF%81-%CE%AE-%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%AD%CF%81-%CE%91%CF%80-%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%83%CE%AD%CF%81


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Πράγματι! (η ζωή μας κύκλους κάνει...)


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2012)

Costas said:


> Και πάνω που πήγα να γράψω πικρόχολα ότι πάλι καλά που το ΛΚΝ προφέρει [babaki] το μπαμπάκι, διαπίστωσα με φρίκη ότι δεν την έχει τη λέξη, παρά μόνο ως τσόντα στο βαμβάκι!



Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει με το ηλεκτρονικό, τώρα που καταργήσανε την άλλη βάση. Στο έντυπο έχουν λήμμα _μπαμπάκι_ με παραπομπή στο _βαμβάκι_. Κανονικά, στον προγραμματισμό λεξικών τα λήμματα αυτά χρησιμοποιούνται για να σε πηγαίνουν κατευθείαν στο πλήρες λήμμα. Είναι ανεπίτρεπτο να εξαφανίζονται, είναι προγραμματιστικό λάθος. Έτσι, δυστυχώς, τρως τα μούτρα σου αν αναζητήσεις _σιχτίρι_ (παραπομπή στο _σιχτίρ_) ή _ντορβάς_ (παραπομπή στο _τορβάς_) κ.ο.κ.




Costas said:


> Σοβαρά τώρα, πιστεύω πως το 'μπ' έχει το καλό ότι αφήνει ελεύθερη την επιλογή της προφοράς, όπως και το 'ντ'. Κι όποιος θέλει να τονίσει το mb, ας βάζει νμπ ή ακόμα και μμπ.



Έτσι κι αλλιώς, και στα ελληνικά σύνθετα (δεν αναφερόμουν στις λέξεις ξένης προέλευσης) έχουμε πλήρη ασάφεια. Το αναφέρει και το ΛΚΝ στα εισαγωγικά του σχόλια: «Για τα ρινικά αυτά συμπλέγματα πολλές φορές ακούγονται δύο προφορές, έρρινη και άρινη. Το ΛΚΝ καταχωρίζει μόνο την έρρινη ποικιλία, επειδή θεωρήθηκε πιο κοινή και συχνότερη. Εννοείται ότι, όπου απαντά μόνο η άρινη προφορά, δηλώνεται μόνο αυτή, π.χ. _μπουμπούκι_ [bubúki]».
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/triantafyllides/phonetic.html

Τώρα, αν θεωρεί κανείς πλεονέκτημα το ότι δεν ξέρουμε πώς να προφέρουμε δίψηφα όπως _μπ, ντ, γκ/γγ_, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει διδάξει ελληνικά σε ξένους. Διότι και στα αγγλικά δεν ξέρεις μόνος σου πώς να προφέρεις το _ough_, αλλά αν ρωτήσεις δεν θα σου δώσουν δύο εκδοχές για κάθε περίπτωση.




Costas said:


> Για το Ινσταμπούλ, που επισήμανες παραπάνω, δε νομίζω πως πρόκειται για ορθογραφικό λάθος.



Όσο το φωνητικό λάθος δεν κάνει αποδεκτή μια διαφορετική γραφή (όπως δεν είναι αποδεκτή η *_μεγένθυση_), έχουμε και ορθογραφικό λάθος, δηλαδή ο επιμελητής το διορθώνει αν το κείμενό του δεν αποτυπώνει τον λανθασμένο προφορικό λόγο.


----------



## Costas (May 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τώρα, αν θεωρεί κανείς πλεονέκτημα το ότι δεν ξέρουμε πώς να προφέρουμε δίψηφα όπως _μπ, ντ, γκ/γγ_, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει διδάξει ελληνικά σε ξένους. Διότι και στα αγγλικά δεν ξέρεις μόνος σου πώς να προφέρεις το _ough_, αλλά αν ρωτήσεις δεν θα σου δώσουν δύο εκδοχές για κάθε περίπτωση.


Έχω διδάξει ελληνικά σε ξένη. Της είπα ότι, εκτός συγκεκριμένων περιπτώσεων, μπορεί να προφέρει ένρινα ή άρρινα, και ότι, προφέροντας τα πάντα άρρινα, καλύπτεται και για τις περιπτώσεις που η μόνη σωστή προφορά είναι η άρρινη. Ότι δηλαδή μπορεί να πει 'adras ενώ είναι λάθος να πει bam'baki (άσε που κι αυτό δεν είναι για θάνατο).Της είπα επίσης ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η διαφορά ένρινου και άρρινου να αντιστοιχεί σε διαφορά σημασίας (που είναι και το σπουδαιότερο για έναν ξένο που μαθαίνει τη γλώσσα). Υπάρχουν δε αγγλικά λεξικά που για την ίδια λέξη (και στην ίδια σημασία) δίνουν 2 και 3 διαφορετικές προφορές (και τονισμούς), αυτό δα το ξέρεις καλύτερα από μένα. Οι ποικιλίες προφοράς με αφετηρία την ίδια γραφή είναι απείρως λιγότερες στα ελληνικά απ' ό,τι στα αγγλικά.



nickel said:


> Όσο το φωνητικό λάθος δεν κάνει αποδεκτή μια διαφορετική γραφή (όπως δεν είναι αποδεκτή η *_μεγένθυση_), έχουμε και ορθογραφικό λάθος, δηλαδή ο επιμελητής το διορθώνει αν το κείμενό του δεν αποτυπώνει τον λανθασμένο προφορικό λόγο.


Εννοείς "ο επιμελητής το διορθώνει εκτός και αν το κείμενό του αποτυπώνει συνειδητά τον λανθασμένο προφορικό λόγο";
Τέλος πάντων, δεν υπερασπίστηκα τη μορφή Ινσταμπούλ. Είπα απλώς ότι το 'λάθος' βρίσκεται στον ήχο, και ότι ο φίλαθλος που έγραψε τη λέξη πιθανώς (χωρίς να αποδεικνύεται) αποτύπωσε ορθά τον 'λανθασμένο' ήχο που είχε στο μυαλό του παρά αποτύπωσε λανθασμένα τον σωστό ήχο που είχε στο μυαλό του. Κατά τα άλλα, δε φαντάζομαι να μπαίνει θέμα επιμέλειας για ένα χαρτί κολλημένο στον τοίχο.

Τη 'μεγένθυση' εγώ θα την έκανα αποδεκτή, καθώς έχω πιο ελαστική αντίληψη για το ορθό και το λάθος. Αλλά αυτά τα έχουμε συζητήσει επανειλημμένα.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2012)

Γίνομαι σπαστικός μερικές φορές γιατί δεν θέλω να μένει η εντύπωση ότι κάποιος μπορεί, χωρίς να υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος, να γράψει _Ινσταμπούλ_ ή _μεγένθυση_ και να πιστεύει ότι δεν θα του τα διορθώσουν. 

Για τα έρρινα, καλά της τα είπες, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να είχαμε _b_, _mp_ και _mb_ ή _d, nt_ και _nd_ ή _g_ και _ng_ στη φαρέτρα μας. Βέβαια, αν κάνουμε σύγκριση με το τρελοκομείο των αγγλικών, πάντα κερδισμένοι θα βγαίνουμε.


----------



## Costas (May 16, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για τα έρρινα, καλά της τα είπες, αλλά θα προτιμούσα να είχαμε _b_, _mp_ και _mb_ ή _d, nt_ και _nd_ ή _g_ και _ng_ στη φαρέτρα μας.


Σε καμία περίπτωση. Ο ένας θα έγραφε άνdρας, η άλλη άdρας, κάποιο ζωάκι θα έγραφε σαmpάνια, και μετά θα εμφανίζονταν οι κήνσορες που θα ήθελαν να διορθώσουν τη μιαν από τις δυο-τρεις γραφές, με λογής διάτρητα επιχειρήματα ότι αυτό είναι το σωστό, εκείνο είναι το λάθος. Θα ενέσκηπταν και οι λεξικογράφοι, και θα έλεγαν ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να γράφονται διαφορετικά λήμματα για ίδιες λέξεις ή συστηματικά διπλές γραφές για κάθε λήμμα, και "άρα" θα έπρεπε να ανακηρυχτεί μία σωστή γραφή, πάντα "για πρακτικούς λόγους". Εμφύλιος πόλεμος! Μια χαρά είν' έτσι. Συμφωνώ με τον Ζαζ. Άλλωστε, όπως έγραψα, αν κάποιος επιμένει να πειραματιστεί με την ορθογραφία ή να τονίσει για κάποιο λόγο μια συγκεκριμένη προφορά (π.χ. προκειμένου για μεταγραφή ξένων λέξεων και κύριων ονομάτων), ας γράψει μμπ και νντ και νγκ (που το τελευταίο μάλιστα γράφεται συχνά-πυκνά), ας γράψει αν θέλει και μ-π και ν-τ, όπως εγώ εισηγήθηκα τα τζιν-τζην για απόδοση του gin-jean(s). Ο δε Μυριβήλης είχε εισαγάγει (για τις ελληνικές λέξεις) τα γράμματα b και d. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μια (κακόπιστη) κριτική που έχει ακουστεί ενάντια στη φωνητική ορθογραφία είναι ότι δεν είναι ακραιφνώς φωνητική, αφού χρησιμοποιεί τα δεδομένα γράμματα του αλφαβήτου για ένα μέγα πλήθος φθόγγων. Ε, όσοι συντάσσονται με αυτή την κριτική, ας βγάλουν τα συμπεράσματα και για την περίπτωση των ένρινων-άρρινων.
Από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει θέμα διαφορετικής σημασίας, θα ήταν αυτογκόλ να περιπλέξουμε τα πράγματα για ένα αδειανό πουκάμισο, για μιαν αλλομορφία.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2012)

Δεν με κατάλαβες. Δεν εννοούσα να τα αποκτήσουμε τώρα, κατόπιν εορτής, για να καταγράψουν το μπάχαλο. Όλοι οι άλλοι δυτικότερα που τα έχουν και τα χαίρονται τόσους αιώνες δεν φαίνεται να έχουν τα προβλήματα που περιγράφεις. Και θα μπορούσαμε να βγάλουμε ενδιαφέροντα συμπεράσματα για τη σχέση γραφής και προφοράς από αυτό.


----------



## Costas (May 16, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχει μπάχαλο, απλώς φωνολογική ποικιλία. Όσο για τους άλλους δυτικότερα, εκεί το έρρινο ή άρρινο μπορεί ν' αλλάξει τη σημασία. Άλλο σημαίνει and, άλλο add, και άλλο ant. Edit: να προσθέσω και κάτι γαλλικό: honte, onde, ode.


----------



## Costas (May 22, 2012)

Κάτι παραπλήσιο. Μια καλή μου γνωστή, Γαλλίδα, ονομάζεται Champeaux. Θέλοντας να εξελληνίσει το όνομά της για τη διατριβή της, που αφορά τους Δελφούς, κατέληξε (έβαλα κι εγώ το χεράκι μου...) στο Σανπώ.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Costas said:


> Κάτι παραπλήσιο. Μια καλή μου γνωστή, Γαλλίδα, ονομάζεται Champeaux. Θέλοντας να εξελληνίσει το όνομά της για τη διατριβή της, που αφορά τους Δελφούς, κατέληξε (έβαλα κι εγώ το χεράκι μου...) στο Σανπώ.



Σκέφτηκα ότι είναι καλή λύση. Σήμερα με στεναχώρησα: σκέφτηκα τα «σαν πω» και «σαν πας», που εγώ θα τα πρόφερα [sambó] και [sambás]. 

Σανdραγουδήσω και σαμbώ...


----------



## Costas (May 23, 2012)

Ε, ναι. Και το κάν' το μπορεί να προφερθεί και κάντο (Χενεράλ) και kado...


----------



## Marinos (Apr 20, 2016)

Μόλις διάβασα ότι ο φθόγγος -a- στο Istanbul μπορεί να αποδοθεί σε τσακώνικη μορφή (_στάμπολιν_) του _εις την πόλιν_, δεδομένου ότι τσακώνικες και άλλες ητακιστικές (αν το μεταφράζω καλά: etacistic σε αντιδιαστολή με itacistic) διάλεκτοι μιλιόνταν στη νότια ακτή της θάλασσας του Μαρμαρά μέχρι το '22 (αυτό δεν το ήξερα).
https://www.academia.edu/14149721/The_etymology_of_İstanbul_making_optimal_use_of_the_evidence


----------



## Earion (Apr 20, 2016)

Σωστό, αλλά μη φανταστούμε μεγάλο πληθυσμό φορέων της τσακωνικής. Δυο χωριά ήτανε μόνο, τα Βάτικα και το Χαβουτσί, αποικίες Τσακώνων στην Προποντίδα.


----------

